# May Day [May, 1st] - Oakland



## scatwomb (Apr 26, 2012)

Who's going?


----------



## Melody (May 3, 2012)

I did May Day in Portland. Decent action. What happened where you were?


----------



## scatwomb (May 3, 2012)

There was a good amount of property destruction in the highly gentrified Mission District on the evening of April 30th. May 1st was a day of decentralized actions with a few permitted marches. The decentralized actions included a building (re)takeover, unpermitted anti-captialist/anti-patriarchy/anti-gentrification marches and another evening of (lesser) property destruction and the police acting like clueless idiots/not knowing how to deal with ultra-decentralized actions. 

It was interesting and fun at times. 

I am excited for the NATO protests in Chicago now. Yee. Haw.


----------

